# Will ai kill us all ??



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

There is no such thing as Strong A.I. and if you program something to learn how to play Mario that doesn't automatically give it feelings of good and evil that will make it decide to kill people.

You don't need A.I. You could just program robots with guns to kill people. This different universe where you expect a program to learn without programming doesn't make sense.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Probably. Unless we treat them with kindness and autonomy. And, I'm skeptical we'll be able to do that initially. We'll use them for work and for our own devices and what choice will they have but to revolt?


----------

